# Solved: Message for mulderator



## damingus (Jan 23, 2011)

This message is for Mulderator.
Back in 2006 you posted a thread titled "Can Anyone Identify This Shower Door Pivot Bolt?" dated 07/09/2006.
At the end of the thread you said you were able to contact the manufacturer and have the bolt sent to you. Do you by any chance remember who that was, who you called? I have the same problem and have spent hours looking over the internet and local hardware stores and I cant find anything like it. Your thread is the first thing I have found that matches exactly what I need. I hope this message finds you and you can help.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Darrin


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you taken a sample to a local glass shop that sells and installs shower doors?


----------



## damingus (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Wowzer, yes I have done that as well. Talked to a guy at a shower door company the other day and he basically told me that the shower door manufactures make it difficult to get these types of parts so you have have to either have them sell you replacement parts or replace the shower enclosure completely. Unfortunately I do not know who the manufacturer is so I can't go directly to them.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Good for trying that avenue...

I, unfortunately, don't have any great other suggestion except this...

try another shop that is well established. I was in a family home improvement business...started by my grandfather in the late 40's... We had more older parts for obscure products than you could imagine.

Maybe try http://www.crlaurence.com/ or someplace like this... http://www.allaboutdoors.com/index.php?cPath=83


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Contact this supplier: http://www.centralglasschicago.com/glass-shower-hardware.html They should be able to help you.

After talking with someone at the above company, send them an email with these images (below) of the parts so they can identify the brand, etc. and get you the correct parts.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

You can always send mulder a private message and link him to this thread...as he may not find it otherwise


----------



## damingus (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Koot, thank you so much for that info. Before I got the chance to contact them I found the guy that installed my shower door 9 years ago this year. Turns out he is still in the business and had the parts sitting on his shelf. They are being shipped out today. Thank you all for helping out. This was my first post here on these boards and looking forward to using it again.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

damingus said:


> Hey Koot, thank you so much for that info. Before I got the chance to contact them I found the guy that installed my shower door 9 years ago this year. Turns out he is still in the business and had the parts sitting on his shelf. They are being shipped out today. Thank you all for helping out. This was my first post here on these boards and looking forward to using it again.


damingus,

Please let us know what brand the shower door is in case others may need replacement parts just like you did. That could be most helpful...


----------



## damingus (Jan 23, 2011)

The Company that installed it was LMI, INC. out of Lodi California. Here is their web address: http://www.larrymethvin.com/index.asp?included=home.asp

The shower I have is this one: http://www.larrymethvin.com/index.asp?included=SeriesShower200.asp
It is the Economy 200 Series. If you click on the link it's the one at the very top of the page.

LMI does not deal directly with customers. They only deal with builders so they directed me to a former employee of the company that has his own business out of Lodi CA called NorCal Shower Doors (http://norcalshowerdoor.com/). His name is Julio Puerta and his number is 209-810-8143. He has over 29 years in the business and was super knowledgeable about the parts.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

damingus said:


> The Company that installed it was LMI, INC. out of Lodi California. Here is their web address: http://www.larrymethvin.com/index.asp?included=home.asp
> 
> The shower I have is this one: http://www.larrymethvin.com/index.asp?included=SeriesShower200.asp
> It is the Economy 200 Series. If you click on the link it's the one at the very top of the page.
> ...


Thanks!  That should help a lot. :up:

*LMI Series 200*


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Just saw this now--I called the builder of my home (Centex)--and they happened to have the parts--don't know where they got them but sent them to me for free. My guess is they had a lot of them because the homes out here in California are mass manufactured so they put in many showers of the same type with the same hardware.


----------

